# Reptile Keepers in Gloucester/Bristol/Cotswolds - New Club



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of starting a new regional club for a while now as there are no clubs really within a sensible travelling distance of Gloucester and I feel it would be an excellent opportunity to meet other keepers, network and enjoy social events together.

So it begins...

The Group now has its own Facebook page - 
'The Gloucester and Cotswold Reptile Group'

Please join by logging in and searching for it using the groups application. Feel free to add me as a friend once you've found the page.

The idea at the moment is just to build a list of members who would be interested in coming to meets. Then in a couple of weeks time we'll look at arranging the first social meet, probably in a local pub or similar. Ideas for the basis of the group/club so far include monthly social meets, guest talks, demonstrations, visits/trips, BBQs', Parties, Shows/Breeders meets etc. All suggestions for activities and venues are very welcome!

Please add a comment below to indicate you're interest/ having joined the group. Also anyone who wants more info but doesn't use Facebook can get updates by PMing me on here. : victory:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

thats a brilliant idea! I was gonna do this myself as was a bit gutted when others didnt hit off but as much as i can organise and sort out admin i dont have the great overall knowledge of reps that you do!

If you need any help let me know, i know a few others if thats ok? Have you asked mike as we were only talking about this the other day?


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hi Amy,

Yeah, invite anyone you can think of! I'm trying to build numbers at the moment as its not really worth doing for only a few people. I can't remember Mikes username but if you wanted to drop him a PM with a link here that would be fab!

: victory:


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

I will join! 
Theres a thread on here, made by ReptileKid for the Bristol lot.


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

Cardiff show sometime this year, we could all go


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Me and marshall davies started the gloucestershire herp society a few months ago but he has had a few problems and I don't know where he was with it all but once I actually resume contact I will let you all know whats happening.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cant find the group on facebook!

Anna.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

gecko_steve said:


> Me and marshall davies started the gloucestershire herp society a few months ago but he has had a few problems and I don't know where he was with it all but once I actually resume contact I will let you all know whats happening.


This is the first I've heard about it - Did you advertise it on here? PM me if you're interested in collaborating.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> Cant find the group on facebook!
> 
> Anna.


I've PM'd you : victory:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

9Red said:


> This is the first I've heard about it - Did you advertise it on here? PM me if you're interested in collaborating.


Yep heres the glos one we did 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/204009-gloucestershire-herp-society.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/189353-forest-dean-herp-society.html
and theres the original we decided to expand it to outside the forest after as we were getting interest from further afield so started a new thread but seems we had already had everyone who was interested already ask us about it.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I have arranged a meet up for reptile keepers in the area

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/219235-bristol-keepers-meet.html

Maybe we could incorporate the two


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

It has been tried three times in the last three years in the Bristol area, with two shops trying to push it forward and even help with hosting, spreading the word and funding. But each time although it was approached by different people and in different ways it seems to have fallen by the wayside. Not really sure why.
I like your idea of using facebook to help connect people, it might help a bit, but there are still a huge percentage of reptile keepers who hardly use the internet. If you can get some sort of flier together then Im sure we could put them on the counter in our shop (Reptile zone) and I'm pretty sure that Ryan would do the same at Jurassic reps, this might help you reach many more keepers.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

incrisis said:


> I have arranged a meet up for reptile keepers in the area
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/219235-bristol-keepers-meet.html
> 
> Maybe we could incorporate the two


Hiya,

I'm afraid I wont be able to join you for this meet as I'm up to my neck in it all through January invigilating veterinary exams at work (joy!).

Will definately be looking to set up a meet for early Feb in Gloucester though.

Come on all you Gloucester folk - ideas for a venue? At the moment I'm thinking about The Waterpoet pub on Eastgate St in the city centre? Easy to get to, family friendly pub that does good food. Any ideas/comments?

I am also waiting to hear back from higher management at work to see if they would allow us to borrow the main lecture theatre for guest speakers etc., and the old sports hall for shows/breeders meets.


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm up for The Water Poet and in the evening the parking around Gloucester is free I think!


----------

